

Ask HN: Do you read partnership/distribution proposals? - rokhayakebe

Ask HN: Do you go through several pages of distribution and partnership proposals or do you prefer receiving a short email that describes the nature of the proposed joint venture?<p>Thanks
======
pedalpete
I think you almost always have to do both. The brief e-mail/discussions
outlining how the two groups will be working together, and then the long-
winded proposals which gets further into the details of what each side offers
etc.

You'd be amazed at how two groups can differ in their expectations they have
of what the other would be offering, therefore the long stuff is needed.

------
ScottWhigham
Both.

